# VPX Syngex I & II



## Musclebound (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello everyone.  I have been reading here for a little while trying to figure out some info about VPX Syngex I & II and I finally ordered some tonight.  I have a few questions though if someone doesnt mind helping me out. 

First, Ive heard some things about side effects etc.. and I was wondering if there is anything I need to take before or after I cycle to help prevent or help the side effects?

Second, I was planning on taking Syngex I & II together 4cc each in the morning and 4cc each before working out like it stated.  Is this the best way to do it?  And should I take the full 240cc for my cycle?

Third, Is it ok for me to take creatine, L-glutamine, and protein all while taking these?  Does it hurt/help it out?  And can you drink something with the Syngex?

Last, is this stuff for real?  Im sorry about all these questions but all I have taken is creatine/l-glutamine/protein and I have gotten good results with them but is this way better?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 30, 2003)

I just finished a cycle of syngex I and II.Lets see take either aromodex post cycle or 6oxo.Its fine to take creatine while on cycle but after is better to help keep your gains.I finshed up with zero side effects maybe I just got lucky who knows everybody is different.As far as it working make sure you dont drink alcohol,also eat like a horse.I gained 10.5 pounds in 26 days.I would up it to at least 10cc of each per day.


----------



## Musclebound (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for your help.  Anyone else have any input?

Thanks


----------



## bigswole30 (Dec 1, 2003)

Assuming you under 200 pounds 8cc's daily will do the job. Make sure you space your dosages out at least 5 hours to let the conversion enzymes replenish. You should continue with your other supps such as protein, glutamine, and creatine. I would aim for 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight and 2 grams of carbs per to optimize gains. You do not want to rob yourself by under eating. Your body is a metabolic furnace while on androgens so take advantage of it. Post cycle you should use Aromadex to restore test levels and stop estrogen. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Musclebound (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks alot for your help.  I will take some pictures/measurements and weigh myself today.  Im going to start my cycle on sunday.  Once I finish my cycle, I will post the results.


----------

